# Craftsman LT4000



## Bradlyk (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey guys I have a Craftsman LT4000 and it was not starting with a key so I braught it in the shop and they changed a fuse and success I felt stupid cause I thought it was a Solenoid Switch then after about 10 starts and shut downs I'm mowing my lawn then stop to fill er up and when I turn the key nothing so I check the fuse and obvcourse its broken... So I stoped at canadian tire and showed them the fuse and they directed me to the right fuse so I baught a 10 pack put one in the Tractor turn the key it does half a turn over then stops I check the fuse and its cracked inbetween so I put in a new one start it up I bring it to its parking spot turn off the key and the motor is still going so I turn on the mower blade and jump off the seat so it shut down and then checked the fuse and once again its done?


What do you guys think it possibly is ?


Help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I have no idea, but still wanted to welcome you to the forum and wish you well in your quest!


----------



## kjmclark (Oct 4, 2009)

*Electrical short*

Well, you have a short somewhere. That's what's blowing the fuse. Somehow the current flowing through the fuse is more than the fuse is able to take. When you turn the key, sometimes the short is connected and the fuse blows immediately. If you can start it sometimes, then those times the short isn't connected.

That "turn off the key and the engine's still running thing" is interesting though. Usually one of the wires to the magnetron is a thin ground. When you turn the key on, the ground is disconnected and the magnetron can make spark. When you turn the key off, the ground is connected, and the magnetron can't build a spark. The engine shouldn't run at that point. Maybe the short is in the switch? Why don't you try unplugging the ignition switch, checking the posts for burn marks, and if you don't see anything, make sure the plug/wire harness is firmly on the ignition switch.

If that doesn't change anything, first make sure that ground wire to the magnetron is intact, and take a look at your other wiring for something odd. Good luck!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I'd check for any loose grounds or disconnected wires. I had a tractor at work do something similar, and it ended up that both of the main grounds to the engine mount bolts were loose and the ground for the switch had disconnected.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Country Boy said:


> I'd check for any loose grounds or disconnected wires. I had a tractor at work do something similar, and it ended up that both of the main grounds to the engine mount bolts were loose and the ground for the switch had disconnected.


 :ditto: Welcome to the forum. And more specifically grounds in the harness for the key ignition, and magnetron. I would do a close inspection for chaffed wiring as well.


----------

